# Paph dianthum - 5 spikes



## emydura (Feb 5, 2012)

You have seen this a few times now but probably not looking as good as this. This is a significant improvement on the last flowering 6 months ago (out of season) where I only got 2 flowers a spike. In fact one spike has 4 flowers which is a first for this plant.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 5, 2012)

Holy crap David that's amazing!


----------



## cattmad (Feb 5, 2012)

just beautiful favid, well grown, and photographed too

Brad


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2012)

:drool: Excellent blooming David!!!!! 14 flowers on 5 spikes!!!! What a specimen, what a show!!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> :drool: Excellent blooming David!!!!! 14 flowers on 5 spikes!!!! What a specimen, what a show!!!! :clap: Jean



15 flowers Jean. oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2012)

emydura said:


> 15 flowers Jean. oke:



Sorry David, it is still very early here  !!! Jean


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2012)

this is just an incredible plant, very impressive bloom!! well done


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 5, 2012)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 5, 2012)

:drool::drool: OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 5, 2012)

Fantastic !


----------



## GuRu (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow David, another stunner of your multiflorals. I'm deeply impressed !


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow...... Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nathalie (Feb 5, 2012)

Fabuleux !


----------



## billc (Feb 5, 2012)

That is really, really nice. Do you think it was the low K fertilizer that made the difference? Or was there some other culture difference?

Bill


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2012)

One plant show + image quality puts me on the floor.


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2012)

billc said:


> That is really, really nice. Do you think it was the low K fertilizer that made the difference? Or was there some other culture difference?
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill. I don't think I have been using the low K fertiliser long enough to have had a significant effect such as this. The last time I flowered it, it was completely out of season, so I wonder if that had an effect. I last flowered this plant really well in 2007 where it had 3 spikes of 3 flowers each. Since then the flowering has been a bit weak. I'm not sure if they have build up to big flowerings with insignificant flowerings in between.

One thing I noticed when comparing with the photo from 2007 is how much greener my leaves are now. The leaves are currently a beautiful deep green colour, I assume due to the increase in Mg over the last year. Previously they were a light green to almost yellow. Maybe that offers an explantion to the improved flowering.


----------



## Carper (Feb 5, 2012)

That's one great show David, simply a fantastic display!:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## labskaus (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, David, that's one outstanding display! Well done! Is there a chance to have it judged?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 5, 2012)

Really impressive


----------



## fbrem (Feb 5, 2012)

unstoppable, great job


----------



## Wendy (Feb 5, 2012)

labskaus said:


> Wow, David, that's one outstanding display! Well done! Is there a chance to have it judged?



Agreed! Get that to a judging...I smell a CCM. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow I'm impressed, I can only hope that my two growth unbloomed diantum can ever grow to such proportions.


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2012)

Waahoo!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 5, 2012)

excellent growing!


----------



## John Boy (Feb 5, 2012)

I’d say!!!!

This is one of the greatest Paphiopedilum plants I've seen in about 25 years of actively growing. I’ve stolen the picture, and uploaded it onto my Flickr, just to spread the word, linking the picture to slippertalk. The last time I did this, was Olafs’ picture of Paph. randsii in Japan with about 700 flowers…

*I'm in total awe, and I guess: It's a once in a life-time achievement!!!
@David: may we worship you???*


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2012)

That is disgusting David!..............beautifully disgusting that is!


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2012)

How long is this plant actually in your collection?


----------



## John M (Feb 5, 2012)

What a beautiful sight! BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## wolverine329 (Feb 5, 2012)

that is quite something


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 5, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Holy crap David that's amazing!


I agree! Wow!

Paphman910


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing and congratulations on your achievement... I'm sure there might be equally well grown plants out there, but I don't think it gets any better.


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you enjoyed it as much as me. Certainly one of my favourites in my collection.



labskaus said:


> Wow, David, that's one outstanding display! Well done! Is there a chance to have it judged?





Wendy said:


> Agreed! Get that to a judging...I smell a CCM. :clap::clap::clap:



It is always hard for me to get things judged as we don't have enough judges in the region. There is a judges convention in Canberra in late March which would give me an opportunity and they like to have plants to practice on. That is still a fair way off but these flowers will almost certainly still be going by then as previous experience has shown they refuse to die.

Unfortunately the spikes aren't presenting as well as they could be. The flowers are a bit all over the place. I was away over Christmas for 2 weeks and in that period the spikes exploded in length. When I got back some of the flowers were a bit set in their ways. So I was a little late on the staking. Still it looks nice. 




John Boy said:


> I’d say!!!!
> 
> This is one of the greatest Paphiopedilum plants I've seen in about 25 years of actively growing. I’ve stolen the picture, and uploaded it onto my Flickr, just to spread the word, linking the picture to slippertalk. The last time I did this, was Olafs’ picture of Paph. randsii in Japan with about 700 flowers…
> 
> ...



Thanks John. I'm glad you enjoyed it. That is high praise indeed. No problems with you linking the photo. Hopefully it is more than a once in a life-time event as I have no plans to divide it. Should only get bigger and better from here.

Don't overdo the worshipping John. It makes me feel uncomfortable. oke: 



Marc said:


> How long is this plant actually in your collection?



Seven years I think Marc. I bought it as a 4-5 growth division with 2 growths in low bud. I remember thinking when the flowers first opened what an under-rated species this is. It seems to be in the shadow of parishii. In fact Koopowitz says in his book that it is a "poor relative" of parishii. I know which is easier to grow.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 5, 2012)

All of the above. Fantastic growing.


----------



## Stone (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations David!, growing excellence again.:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2012)

That is the most beautiful dianthum ever!!! (I think I just made an understatement.)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2012)

It's OK! 












Phemonemal! This plant will inspire multi-growers for years to come. Thanks for posting! :clap:


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 6, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 6, 2012)

Fantastic plant and extraordinary flowering. Congratulations for your skills and your patience.


----------



## fibre (Feb 6, 2012)

very very well done! What a succesfull growing! I'm totally impressed! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow! Spectacular blooms!


----------



## Ruth (Feb 7, 2012)

:clap::drool::clap::drool::clap::drool: Fantastic!!!!


----------



## polyantha (Feb 11, 2012)

So many posts, but still too few to tell you how awesome this plant is :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## John Boy (Feb 11, 2012)

To be honest: I'd be glad if there was some "*Best of, ever!!!*" corner, where plants like that: could be stored as the best of the best...

Maybe something like a *"All-time Slippertalk Highlights"* sektion!?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree - other forums have a 'threads too good to to lose' section!
It would be interesting to see what other threads members would choose for this section,
David


----------



## emydura (Feb 12, 2012)

monocotman said:


> I agree - other forums have a 'threads too good to to lose' section!
> It would be interesting to see what other threads members would choose for this section,
> David



We had a thread along these lines not long ago. Some real eye candy in that. Although I didn't think a lot of people really got into the swing of it. 

Actually a previous flowering of this plant was included although it has been superseded now by this flowering.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 12, 2012)

OMG :clap::clap::clap:!! I'd say it's an improvement oke: I am GREEN with envy !


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 19, 2012)

Wonderfully grown specimen but the colour of this clone is what makes it special.


----------

